# How to limit the space size of each ftp user?



## regulus (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi all,
 I have searched  but only find to use quota to limit the size of a partition or disk.
 But if there are many users on a partition or disk,  how can I limit the size each user's 
space?

Thanks all.


----------



## regulus (Jun 15, 2010)

PS:  Any ftp server will be ok.


----------



## hydra (Jun 15, 2010)

You can either use the system-level quotas or the quota modules that come with FTP daemons. Seems like FTP daemons like ProFTPD or Pure-FTPd have support for quotas, so pick the one you like and feel free to ask if you run into problems. References: ProFTPD, Pure-FTPd.


----------



## User23 (Jun 15, 2010)

just use quota for that.


```
If the -p option is specified, edquota will duplicate the quotas of the
     prototypical user specified for each user specified.  This is the normal
     mechanism used to initialize quotas for groups of users.
```

http://www.FreeBSD.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+8.0-RELEASE&format=html

http://www.FreeBSD.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+8.0-RELEASE&format=html


----------

